# polishing that new part



## hudmut (Aug 26, 2009)

This is a trick i would find hard to live with out. This works on alloy's but all so works on steel.

I chop out 25mm disc's of scotch brite (red is my fav) and then fit them on the a cutting disc arbor from a Dremel i tend to use 3 at a time. this set up is great for clean up after soldering and so on but all so great for cleaning up alloy after machine work and it wont round over the edge of your work all ill say is try it and you will fine loads of things to use this idea for i Know you can by the same thing from Dremel but for what it costs for a pack of to you can get a hoe pack of scotch brite for the same money


----------



## black85vette (Aug 26, 2009)

Handy tip. Thanks


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 26, 2009)

Ha, great idea... I'll certainly use it! :bow:


----------



## bearcar1 (Aug 26, 2009)

That's a pretty slick trick. During the construction of terminal 5 at O'Hare field in Chicago, I was walking out through the arrivals section and the sheetmetal workers were still assembling the baggage carousels. They were welding up and grinding down the stainless steel housings that you commonly see on these devices. That is when I noticed all of these cardboard packaging material from Scothbrite pads laying strewn around on the floor. Chatting with one of the welders who had just finished a bead, I inquired as to how they removed the flame bluing caused by the welder and that is when he pulled out ..... you guessed it.... a green Scotchbrite pad and proceeded to 'scrub' the area and to my amazement, the discoloration was slowly removed leaving a bright surface. Well shazaam th_confused0052. A neat trick indeed.

BC1
Jim


----------



## lugnut (Aug 26, 2009)

That is a great tip! I discovered just how well those pads cut when I tried to use one to get the tree sap off the windshield of my 41 Chevy Street rod----It needed a new windshield any ways. 

Mel


----------



## chillybilly (Aug 27, 2009)

Scotch brite ,one of the best tools around :big: used it to remove kordite from gun barrel breaches prior to after proof inspection ,pretty good on the old tea mug too


----------



## David Morrow (Sep 8, 2009)

On one of my first CNC projects, I used it for engine turning the surface.

http://www.ldrider.ca/cnc/clock04/clock04.htm


----------

